# Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Slick Mick Review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Pittsy's Official DW Bouncers Slick Mick Review*

1st off i would like to say thanks to Jay aka The Bouncer for asking me to try a couple of products and sending them to me so quickly:thumb:

Everybody knows the Bouncers waxes and increasing the range to make a total quality car care solution is the obvious way forward so obviously i was expecting good things if the waxes are anything to go by:wave:

*The Product:*

Slick Mick arrives in a good quality PET bottle wearing the unmistakable Bouncers livery.

The actual shampoo is vivid green in colour and is very very thick in consistancy it also smells apparently of Apple Sour sweets according to Miss P

The Bouncer says: *Slicker than a Dolphin wearing Raybans, smoother than a triple Gillette blade and safer than James May doing doughnuts in a 3 wheeler. Bouncer's shampoo is a high concentrate blend with no fillers or added foaming agents.

Bouncer's Slick Mick Shampoo provides excellent cleaning ability and superb slickness across the paintwork. It is PH7 neutral so is product safe and wax safe. Used at a dilution rate of between 1-3 capfuls per 10 litre bucket (dependant on local water hardness) it offers outstanding value for money and falling in line with the brand offers the 'famous' 'Fizz' fragrance.
*

So that all sound really good but in practice does it live up to this description?

*The Method:*

Now as some of you know after reading some of my musings Mrs P's car is of constant concern to me, it seems to be filthy after just one day of driving round Oxford city center so this week was no suprise



Obviously a major part of determining a shampoos performance would be in its cleaning power so i wanted to alter my wash technique a little....

No snow foam or prewash today just straight on with the shampoo and wash pad (I did rinse with the PW 1st, i am not completely mad) but i was still a bit nervous.



The wash bucket was prepared using warm water and 15ml of of Slick Mick, i guessed the amount after reading the bottle and thinking that a 'capfull' would be roughly 5ml.

*I am normally a glug in the bucket man so measuring is unusual for me but will give a good indication as to value for money.*



With the water running into the wash bucket it created loadsa suds which became a little out of control so i had to stop filling a bit earlier than normal.



The Weapon of choice was a brand new 'Dooka Wash Pad' (sorry for the little plug but i don't use anything else:thumb:



Using the soaked wash pad on each panel then religiously rinsing after each panel to try and stop any scratching or marring.

The pad glided across the panel with no problems at all, there was no grabbing or anything showing that Slick Mick is in fact really Slick.

Now as you can see from the pictures Slick Mick is not the suddsiest when applied to the car but in reality that is a good thing because of less mess and easier rinsing.

Each panel came up really nice and clean:thumb:



Oh and i did a quick wipe of the rinse bucket to clean it out at the end of the wash so looking at this Slick Mick is doing its job...



So thats what you want from a shampoo.

*Price:*

£13.99 from here http://bouncerswax.zpecommerce.co.uk/department/shampoo and also available from other good outlets

*Would i use it again?:*

In answer to that yes i would, i found it to be one of the slickest shampoos i have used and is in fact a real pleasure.:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Slick Mick is a very capable shampoo with a slick feeling when applying, it cleans well and smells really good. As for the value it seems to come right in the middle of some of the competition so compared to its peers it does well but when you consider how concentrated it is and using 15ml each wash a 500ml bottle will give you 33 washes, so one bottle will last from 1st of Jan to the middle of Aug at 1 wash per week or 42p per wash so not bad at all.

*Oh and Slick Mick is definitely LSP safe judging by the water on the panels*

I would recommend trying this one because it would seem to be the whole package shampoo wise and i have not tried many (if any) better :thumb:


----------

